# Bobby Poodle



## kent h (Dec 30, 2011)

Name：BOBBY
Sex：Male
DOB：12.08.2011
Interest：Like to lie on the fence...hoho（hope this will not cause any problem~）
Favorite food：Chicken,Chicken,Chicken & Liver~
New Toy：kong
Special：Funny post while sleeping~


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

how sweet,
michelle x


----------



## kent h (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy day..with new outfit..handsome boy..:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

So cute!  He is gorgeous! Was he from a breeder in Derbyshire? My aunty has a poodle, who looks almost identical, and was born on the same day!


----------



## kent h (Dec 30, 2011)

heh...no,we bought him from birmingham..:biggrin:


----------



## CKD1 (Dec 16, 2011)

So adorable :001_wub:


----------



## kent h (Dec 30, 2011)

spotted moment..yum yum..:001_tt2:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Just wanted to say that your poodle is lovely and it brought back happy memories of when i got my clyde [toy poodle]14 yrs ago...If you have as much fun with him as i did with my boy you are in for some unforgettable times...Have fun


----------



## kent h (Dec 30, 2011)

ya..this is for sure..
so much fun with him..such a lovely incredible active boy :biggrin:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes they are active little dogs with the attitude of a lion [well mine did]..


----------



## kent h (Dec 30, 2011)

New year outfit..I like it:thumbsup:


----------



## sarah456 (Nov 21, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## kent h (Dec 30, 2011)

Good day of walk today..:001_tongue:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Love it when poodles look like dogs, very nice looking dogs and not something half bald with pom poms.

Love Bobby he's gorgeous xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Very cute puppy, he looks like a cuddly toy!
Is the link for the clothes Bobby is wearing?? (wouldnt be any good for my lot, they like poop rolling too much to have pretty outfits!!LOL)


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

Gorgeous boy! Love the outfit too.


----------

